# muffler delete exhaust video



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

figure someone here in the technical 2.5 would want to see these video at some point.
very easy and cheap exhaust mod. muffler behind the driver side rear wheel removed and replaced with straight pipe.
other mods include neuspeed P-flo and revo.
hows it sound? 
cold start
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW5bVGS8ZkY
running about.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8iUI5WLdFw
enjoy the show heh

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Nicely done. Sounds pretty good. Is it much louder in real life compared to stock? Any gains in performance according to the butt-dyno?


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_Nicely done. Sounds pretty good. Is it much louder in real life compared to stock? Any gains in performance according to the butt-dyno? 

by itself i think it sounds loud. but in reality it really isn't very loud. i wish it was louder while not getting anymore raspy. butt dyno says sound only


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Passing a Jetta at the end just for good measure.








Sounds good!


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want louder cut out the suitcase and replace with a magnaflow.


----------



## vdubing_it_25 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*

did the same on my jetta! i love the sound, no performance gain as well unfortunately


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_If you want louder cut out the suitcase and replace with a magnaflow.

i woould like to do something like this. althouh another easier option would be to remove the resonator. but i think that would make it too raspy.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah the resonator delete sounds poopy, IMO.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (sagerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sagerabbit* »_Yeah the resonator delete sounds poopy, IMO.

it really does. 
i just wish these cat back exhaust systems from the major vw tuners didn't cost an arm and a leg and not be friendly to low cars.


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: muffler delete exhaust video (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

Do u have a diy i want to do it i just dont exactly know how i have a jetta i just want the sound. i would like to know what i need to do it


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: muffler delete exhaust video (C Dubbin)*









driver side rear wheel. $50 midas


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: muffler delete exhaust video (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

what about smog you wont pass now right? and midus welded that? If so The Mechanic needs to tak some welding classes. And it was only 50 dollars'


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: muffler delete exhaust video (C Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C Dubbin* »_what about smog you wont pass now right? and midus welded that? If so The Mechanic needs to tak some welding classes. And it was only 50 dollars'


no smog in FL. 
only removed a muffler not a cat
the welds dont leak


----------



## C Dubbin (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: muffler delete exhaust video (THE KILLER RABBIT)*

well in cali that **** is strict i thing i will do i thanks for all your help. and ty for your post o btw I dont like the passing the Jetta that was wrong couldent pass me lol.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: muffler delete exhaust video (C Dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C Dubbin* »_well in cali that **** is strict i thing i will do i thanks for all your help. and ty for your post o btw I dont like the passing the Jetta that was wrong couldent pass me lol.

I hope english is not your first language. I think it's liquid exhaust weld stuff that seals up the new pipe. I'm thinking this is my next mod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PGJetta08 (Sep 6, 2008)

definitely my next mod thanks for the videos!


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (PGJetta08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PGJetta08* »_definitely my next mod thanks for the videos!

yea this is such an easy mod. this is soo much cheaper then a aftermarket exhaust. as much as i want one.


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

has anyone cut the rear muffler out? it seems to me that it would be a better idea to cut that one. i cant seem to find any videos


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

That's been done as well. People have gone straight pipe or a Magnaflow, etc...


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

anyone have vids of that?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_has anyone cut the rear muffler out? it seems to me that it would be a better idea to cut that one. i cant seem to find any videos


you mean the rear suitcase muffler? yeah I wanna do that too. leave the stock resonator and mid muffler and straight pipe to resonated tips maybe or just regular.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_has anyone cut the rear muffler out? it seems to me that it would be a better idea to cut that one. i cant seem to find any videos

I remember someone cut out the whole rear muffler (the last one) but left it on there to look stock.
If anyone cares, heres my $140 Magnaflow 14816 and $30 installation.
http://vimeo.com/1855109


_Modified by SpiderX1016 at 3:39 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

i dont like the single tip (straight pipe) i like the option of using a aftermarket muffler. with two tips


----------

